# John "J.D." Dupree- former SEAL?



## Marauder06 (Mar 27, 2017)

A friend of mine was neighbors with J.D. Dupree, a former Viet Nam-era enlisted UDT and SEAL officer who is now deceased (dead a couple of months now).  My friend wanted to write a memorial obit for him but wanted to fact-check his NSW creds first.  If anyone can vouch for Dupree's creds, or know how my friend can check, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Email Don Shipley, he maintains a database of all current and former UDT/SEAL's.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Email Don Shipley, he maintains a database of all current and former UDT/SEAL's.



Shipley charges $20 a pop.

http://www.extremesealexperience.com/order.html


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2017)

WTF these dudes are squeezing every dollar they can out of every possible thing. He wasn't charging money 4 years ago when I emailed him. That's pretty freaking sad...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know anything about the dude other than from his site, but he did say that he was getting so overwhelmed by requests that he had to charge $20 just to slow down the frivolous requests.  

From his website:

_When I began exposing Fake Navy SEALs a few years ago I was verifying 2-3 SEAL Imposters a week. As word spread I began checking 2-3 Phony Navy SEALs a day. Today, I currently verify 20-30 Fraudulent SEAL claims each and every single day and often more. When Navy SEALs execute another daring raid like the Somalia Pirates or the Bin Laden raid, the requests to verify go through the roof and I struggle to get through the email, Facebook, YouTube, and phone calls that easily goes over 50 SEAL verifications.

In the end… What started out small and free service for years checking SEAL claims has grown into a demanding and exceptionally time consuming process. The time and investigative costs involved that used to be very minor have now increased significantly._


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2017)

Shipley's a good dude and has helped a lot of people over the years.  I've had contact with both him and Capt. Larry Bailey (USN ret) on a number of occasions, and I don't blame them for charging a fee.

One of the drawbacks to what they do (and I don't know if Capt Bailey is still involved) is that they get a lot of shit from these dirtbags they bust who almost always threaten lawsuits.. and I suspect a number of suits have been filed against them by dirtbag lawyers representing dirtbag clients. If they're taken to court, even if they win, they lose time and money and have to put up with the aggravation.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That just changed my opinion of Don Shipley. He never mentions the $20.00/ validation. He brags on each edition of all the time he spends working to expose bogus SEALs. It seems we have yet another SEAL who squeezes a trident for more cash. His videos are pretty much cheap annoying events with his wife showing up is silly assed costumes that just makes the video all the more difficult to watch. It is always the same silly assed show with the same ending. If you have seen one Extreme SEAL video, you have seen them all. 100% ego, with zero taste, and zero class.
> 
> He has left you tube and opend a site for, I think $100/year to watch more of the same. If it were me, and it was not time critical, I'd go the FOIA route to get a DD-214. Paying Shipley $20.00 would be the last thing, but that's just me.



Stop holding back, how do you really feel?  :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 27, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> A friend of mine was neighbors with J.D. Dupree, a former Viet Nam-era enlisted UDT and SEAL officer who is now deceased (dead a couple of months now).  My friend wanted to write a memorial obit for him but wanted to fact-check his NSW creds first.  If anyone can vouch for Dupree's creds, or know how my friend can check, please let me know.  Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That just changed my opinion of Don Shipley. He never mentions the $20.00/ validation. He brags on each edition of all the time he spends working to expose bogus SEALs. It seems we have yet another SEAL who squeezes a trident for more cash. His videos are pretty much cheap annoying events with his wife showing up is silly assed costumes that just makes the video all the more difficult to watch. It is always the same silly assed show with the same ending. If you have seen one Extreme SEAL video, you have seen them all. 100% ego, with zero taste, and zero class.
> 
> He has left you tube and opend a site for, I think $100/year to watch more of the same. If it were me, and it was not time critical, I'd go the FOIA route to get a DD-214. Paying Shipley $20.00 would be the last thing, but that's just me.




I wasn't aware of the silly videos or the $100 a year subscription. My contacts with him and Bailey and VeriSEALs were always positive and helpful. Oh well...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 27, 2017)

A SEAL making money off of his time as a SEAL? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 27, 2017)

I=


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 27, 2017)

You can send a request for a DD-214 to St Louis.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 27, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> WTF these dudes are squeezing every dollar they can out of every possible thing. He wasn't charging money 4 years ago when I emailed him. That's pretty freaking sad...



He gets thousands of emails a week. Would you do it out of the kindness of your heart?

ETA: sorry for keeping it off track.


----------



## Il Duce (Mar 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think I hear choppers outside, and they are all black, oh dam........



Racist.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 28, 2017)

The SEALs subforum on another forum will verify.  Sadly, I have had to do it four about half-dozen guys, all of whom were not SEALs.


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2017)

I had Chief Shipley run down a name for me once. $20 and you know in a day or two? I would rather see him turn a profit a thousand times over than most of the Trident Profiteers out there.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 28, 2017)

Military Personnel Records, SF-180


----------



## Centermass (Mar 28, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> A friend of mine was neighbors with J.D. Dupree, a former Viet Nam-era enlisted UDT and SEAL officer who is now deceased (dead a couple of months now).  My friend wanted to write a memorial obit for him but wanted to fact-check his NSW creds first.  If anyone can vouch for Dupree's creds, or know how my friend can check, please let me know.  Thanks.



Sorry Mara. 

Verified by a mutual acquaintance of mine (Former frogger) who has access to the listings. 

He's not in the database. Only one listing on the rolls and that was for a "General Lee Dupree" (No shit) and he was in class 001. 

Not UDT and not a SEAL.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks brother.  Another example of the importance of fact-checking.  I'll let my friend know.


----------

